# Can you put a Western Flyer springer on a Spaceliner



## Quick Cal (Jul 17, 2020)

Just wondering if it would be considered  _Sacrilege_  to put a springer front end on my base model spaceliner. 

I can get the western flyer for $100 or less. He's asking $100. Would this be destroying a good bike, Or should I do it,,,lol. 

My spaceliner.








Donor western flyer. I could use a few parts off of it and maybe sell the rest? Would all these parts fit.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 17, 2020)

If that Western Flyer is all original, I would keep it  intact and  find another fork for your Spaceliner. 
- to  answer your question, I would not consider it blasphemy or heresy to use the Murray/WF springer fork on the Spaceliner. 
I don't  think there is a date code on the fork, but there are many on this site that know more about it than me.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 17, 2020)

CousinQuick:
I don't think that you are in any danger of committing sacrilege or even heresy. Theology is not a factor here. I definitely appreciate wheelbender's point about keeping the Western Flyer intact; however, it appears to be a Murray-built bike and the springer looks like the same one that shows up on Murray-built Spaceliners. I think that if I switched the forks, I would paint each to match the bike it ended up on. So, considering authenticity and history, both bikes should be kept as close to original as is practical. Considering value, I would guess that a Spaceliner with a springer fork would be worth significantly more than a Western Flyer. Considering aesthetics, it's every person for themself. Have fun and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 17, 2020)

AndyA said:


> CousinQuick:
> I don't think that you are in any danger of committing sacrilege or even heresy. Theology is not a factor here. I definitely appreciate wheelbender's point about keeping the Western Flyer intact; however, it appears to be a Murray-built bike and the springer looks like the same one that shows up on Murray-built Spaceliners. I think that if I switched the forks, I would paint each to match the bike it ended up on. So, considering authenticity and history, both bikes should be kept as close to original as is practical. Considering value, I would guess that a Spaceliner with a springer fork would be worth significantly more than a Western Flyer. Considering aesthetics, it's every person for themself. Have fun and let us know the outcome.





Since my spaceliner is a base model that never came with a springer, as far as value goes, would a purist collect say That the springer adds no value. It's a piece together.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 17, 2020)

The model number (not serial number) stamped into the rear dropout will give you a way to a purist.  Model numbers on Sears bikes are very specific as to what they were originally.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 18, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much about swapping the fork.  If you want to remain pure, you will need to fix the chain guard and the current fork anyway, and swap to an original saddle (chain guard should be chrome and the decal on the fork is wrong).









						Models 46303, 46343, 46323 1964-68 Sears Spaceliner
					

1964-68 Sears Spaceliner, Model No. 46303 (also 46343, 46323). Men's Entry-level' (painted-frame) model.  	 	The straight-tank, painted frame models were the only Spaceliner designs that were produced for the entire five years of the Spaceliner run. 	 	Distinguishing specifications of 46303 are...




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 18, 2020)

I agree with @wheelbender6, and I like the black Western Auto bike as-is.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2020)

doesn’t seem that it would be too tough to find a loose fork? 
prolly not very expensive either


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 18, 2020)

Don't feel that you have to have a bike like everyone else's.  That black bike is bitchin' on its own.  Clean it up and ride it.


----------



## Quick Cal (Jul 20, 2020)

BrentP said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about swapping the fork.  If you want to remain pure, you will need to fix the chain guard and the current fork anyway, and swap to an original saddle (chain guard should be chrome and the decal on the fork is wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The bike has been painted, so the forks are original, but painted. Triangles just masked off and painted on,,,lol. Nothing I can do about that. 

I did all ready have a chain gurd on the way. Just got it today. Also got a Troxel seat. Don't know if it's original, but it's better than what was on there and it was only $15.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 20, 2020)

Uncle Cal:
Nice job! Saddles for boys' Spaceliners and Flightliners typically were black with white piping. See first pic of Spaceliner below. To simulate this on my Flightliner, I painted the bottom edge of a replacement saddle as shown in the second pic. Have fun!


----------

